# Allgemeine Fragen zu KDE (4.1.2)

## michael_w

Hallo,

falls das Thema hier nicht richtig ist, bitte verschieben.

Ich bin relativ neu bei kde, hatte vorher Fluxbox. Okay, wo genau kann ich folgende Sachen einstellen:

- focus follow mouse

- auf Alt+Fx hätte ich gern die Umschaltung der Desktops

ansonsten:

- Menü auf der rechten Mousetaste ist wohl nicht mehr?

- syslog permanent auf dem Desktop, wie geht das?

- ein vernünftiger Sysmonitor, hatte gkrellm, aber das will nicht mehr transparent sein?!

das wars vorerst, danke schonmal.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> - focus follow mouse

  sorry was ist das?

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> - auf Alt+Fx hätte ich gern die Umschaltung der Desktops

  bei mir ist das auf strg + Fx, glaube das ist standard, schau mal systemeintellungen -> mouse/keyboard -> tastenkürzel und dann kwin auswählen

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> - Menü auf der rechten Mousetaste ist wohl nicht mehr?

   hatte KDE das irgendwann mal? also ich benutze KDE seit KDE-3.X und dort war das immer RedmondOS-like auf einem K-button in der ecke.

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> - syslog permanent auf dem Desktop, wie geht das?

  schau mal auf kde-look obs kein plasmoid dafür gibt, ansonsten wenn du etwas ahnung davon schreib eins, ich wäre auch interessiert  :Wink: 

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> - ein vernünftiger Sysmonitor, hatte gkrellm, aber das will nicht mehr transparent sein?!

  ebenfalls kde-look! hab da mal eins gefunden das hat aber mega viel system resourcen gefressen darum bin ich wieder zurück zu grellm

----------

## michael_w

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   - focus follow mouse  sorry was ist das?

 

iss nich wahr?! Ich kenn das noch von Enlightenment und später dann von Fluxbox. Das läßt sich sicher in KDE auch einstellen, ich frage mich halt, wo?

 *Quote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   - auf Alt+Fx hätte ich gern die Umschaltung der Desktops  bei mir ist das auf strg + Fx, glaube das ist standard, schau mal systemeintellungen -> mouse/keyboard -> tastenkürzel und dann kwin auswählen

 

Habs gefunden.

 *Quote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   - Menü auf der rechten Mousetaste ist wohl nicht mehr?   hatte KDE das irgendwann mal? also ich benutze KDE seit KDE-3.X und dort war das immer RedmondOS-like auf einem K-button in der ecke.

 

Hmm, E kanns, Fluxbox kanns, nur KDE nich .. ;(

 *Quote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   - syslog permanent auf dem Desktop, wie geht das?  schau mal auf kde-look obs kein plasmoid dafür gibt, ansonsten wenn du etwas ahnung davon schreib eins, ich wäre auch interessiert 

 

Sowas gibts, hab ich schon in Screenshots gesehen, nur wie und wo?!

 *Quote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   - ein vernünftiger Sysmonitor, hatte gkrellm, aber das will nicht mehr transparent sein?!  ebenfalls kde-look! hab da mal eins gefunden das hat aber mega viel system resourcen gefressen darum bin ich wieder zurück zu grellm

 

Und, ist gkrellm bei Dir transparent? Das invisible-Theme scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren. ;(

----------

## musv

*lol* 

Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich bei e bleib:

gkrellm transparent

Programmenü links, Einstellungsmenü (brauch ich zwar nicht) rechts

Window Focus follow mouse

Umschalten der 16 virtuellen Desktops bei mir mit strg+alt+Cursor

Ein Theme, was klein und dezent ist (=keine überdimensionalen Fensterbalken), dazu aber noch gut aussieht (hab ich selbst geschrieben). 

Mouse follow geht auch bei KDE, zumindest hab ich das bei der 3.5.8 mal hinbekommen. Programmenü könntest du maximal mit irgendnem extra von kdelook.org hinbekommen. Per default dürfte das nicht gehen. Mouse focus ist irgendwo versteckt im Kontrollcenter (jetzt Systemsettings). Dass das transparente Theme von gkrellm nicht gehen sollte, wundert mich jetzt aber ein bisschen. 

Egal. Ich weiß, warum ich bei e16 bleib. Eventuell werf ich mal einen Blick auf e17, wenn sich das mal installieren lassen sollte. 

Warum wolltest du KDE?

----------

## kostja

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - focus follow mouse
> 
> 

 

Configure Window Behaviour -> Focus

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Menü auf der rechten Mousetaste ist wohl nicht mehr?
> 
> 

 

Seit das Menü ein Plasmoid ist, geht das leider nicht mehr. Da müsste man mal selber was schrauben.

Gute Nacht 

wünscht Konstantin

----------

## michael_w

 *kostja wrote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   
> 
> - focus follow mouse
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich suche es jetzt schon ne Weile, aber finde es nicht. Wo bitte ist diese Einstellung?

----------

## kostja

Rechtsklick auf die Titelleiste eines Fensters.

----------

## michael_w

 *kostja wrote:*   

> Rechtsklick auf die Titelleiste eines Fensters.

 

Ich kanns nicht entdecken?!

Klick auf Titelleiste:

[IMG]http://www.bildercache.de/minibild/20081015-143207-448.jpg[/IMG]

Fensterverhalten:

[IMG]http://www.bildercache.de/minibild/20081015-143328-809.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## franzf

systemsettings -> Fenstereigentschaften (in der Reihe "Erscheinungsbild und Verhalten")

Im Reiter "Aktivierung" kannste das dann unter "Regelung" einstellen.

Hoffe jetzt hast dus  :Smile: 

----------

## michael_w

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hoffe jetzt hast dus 

 

Thx, jetzt klappts.

----------

## kostja

Erstaunlich, dass Focus mit Aktivierung übersetzt worden ist. :)

Aber nun ist ja alles gut.

Bye!

----------

